# Subwoofer Recs?



## Biscuit97 (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm in the process of slowly upgrading from a HTiB setup I've had for some number of years. I'm trying to do this on the cheap because at some point in the next 3-5 years I'm going do some whole home audio/video and will replace a lot of my current stuff. 

I picked up a Pioneer VSX-1124 last year that runs some Definitive Technologies BP-10s as the main speakers and a DT center (can't remember the model # on this but want to say is a C1000 or something like that). Those 3 speakers were purchased for $100 total from a friend that just left the country. The surrounds are cheap pioneers that came as part of the HTiB over a decade ago. The sub is the same pioneer sub (8") that came with the HTiB. The room is 13X23x9.

Like I said, I'm looking to do this cheaply so I've been searching for used stuff locally. I can get about every recent model of Polk 10 or 12 inch subs for $80-$125. There is a Paradigm PS1000, Energy S10.3, JBL Venue 12", Paradigm PDR 10, and a Martin Logan 10" 360 Watt...all in the $80-$150 range. There is also an SVS PB1000 available for $350. Are any of these any better/worse than the others? Would I be better getting 2 subs rather than the 1 SVS? Etc....

I know this stuff is way below the level of performance and quality you guys are used to dealing with, but just looking for some opinions as I'm about newbie as newbie gets. The pioneer HTiB sub isn't getting it done and I'm just looking for something to bridge the gap for the next few years. Thanks!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The SVS is leaps and bounds better than any of the other subs you listed. One of those would out preform two of any of the others.


----------



## rob13 (Jan 4, 2014)

I don't have any experience listening to or owning many of the subs you mentioned. However, I did have a 12" 300w JBL sub (I'm guesstimating, it's been years since I owned it) & when I finally decided to "upgrade," I went w/2 Martin Logan 8" subs for my fairly small space (roughly 10x20x8). Using Audyssey or MCACC, they fill the room nicely where the JBL was just too localized.


----------



## vidiot33 (Dec 12, 2013)

Biscuit97 said:


> I'm in the process of slowly upgrading from a HTiB setup I've had for some number of years. I'm trying to do this on the cheap because at some point in the next 3-5 years I'm going do some whole home audio/video and will replace a lot of my current stuff. I picked up a Pioneer VSX-1124 last year that runs some Definitive Technologies BP-10s as the main speakers and a DT center (can't remember the model # on this but want to say is a C1000 or something like that). Those 3 speakers were purchased for $100 total from a friend that just left the country. The surrounds are cheap pioneers that came as part of the HTiB over a decade ago. The sub is the same pioneer sub (8") that came with the HTiB. The room is 13X23x9. Like I said, I'm looking to do this cheaply so I've been searching for used stuff locally. I can get about every recent model of Polk 10 or 12 inch subs for $80-$125. There is a Paradigm PS1000, Energy S10.3, JBL Venue 12", Paradigm PDR 10, and a Martin Logan 10" 360 Watt...all in the $80-$150 range. There is also an SVS PB1000 available for $350. Are any of these any better/worse than the others? Would I be better getting 2 subs rather than the 1 SVS? Etc.... I know this stuff is way below the level of performance and quality you guys are used to dealing with, but just looking for some opinions as I'm about newbie as newbie gets. The pioneer HTiB sub isn't getting it done and I'm just looking for something to bridge the gap for the next few years. Thanks!


Another decent low priced option would be Dayton. Worth checking out for its performance/dollar.

Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


----------



## Biscuit97 (Jan 20, 2012)

Thanks everyone


----------

